# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  تحميل البرامج المكركة بدون جيلبريك مع البرنامج الصيني pp25

## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

ندخل على متصفح سفاري ونكتب هذا الرابط  http://m.25pp.com/ios_apple/#home   تابع الشرح بالصور                       وهذا رابط على اليوتيوب   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا اخي رشيد

----------

